# Two handed tapping muting?



## Arsedoctor (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi. I'm trying to play the intro to Multi-Masking by Spastik ink.


I don't want to use a cloth to mute the strings though. How do stop the notes from ringing out after I've hammered onto them with my left hand fingers?


----------



## HyperShade (Jul 15, 2011)

There's 3 ways I can logically think of to mute strings while tapping.

1.) Mute with your right palm (Might be difficult and conflicting with your tapping part)
2.) Mute with your left hand on the fret board either all strings or just the string you finished hammering (More difficult especially with faster tapping stuff and it can throw you off)
3.) Or using something to dampen vibration (Thanks Myghin ) such as a cloth or scrunchee or whatever you like. Scrunchee seems good because you can slide it out of the way when you don't need it. A lot of people use this because it's simply the easiest way to get open strings to stop ringing (While your tapping that is.)


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 15, 2011)

^^ A scrunchy will dampen vibration not resonance... Strings don't resonate, they vibrate.

I use the area of my thumb by my hand if I am not holding a pick to mute the lowerstrings, and my left hand as normal to mute the upper strings. I typically don't like the whole damper either, unless I am in the studio.


----------



## penguin_316 (Jul 15, 2011)

Use a combination of your left hands fingers, right hand palm, and he is tapping with a downward motion hard enough to pull his fingers up perpendicular to the fretboard.

aka he isnt pushing the string downwards as he removes his tapping finger from the board.


----------

